# Does anyone else pluck their nose hairs?



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

Or am I just weird? I don't understand what the function of nose hair is. Does it keep you from breathing in bad stuff or something?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah, they function as a filter.

and NO, i don't pluck them.. sounds like it would hurt, actually.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Nose hairs are good, unless they peek out from your nostrils. I don't pluck my errant nose hairs, but I do shave them with a razor.


----------



## rocky (Oct 14, 2006)

Plucking them hurts like a mother so I just trim them with a scissors.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Hell no. It hurts thinking about. Why not trim them? That's what I do.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah and it hurts!


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

rocky said:


> Plucking them hurts like a mother so I just trim them with a scissors.


 :ditto


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I think trimming them will make them longer and thicker. Yank 'em out!


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I tweeze them and it hurts like a mofo.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I pluck them when I need to wake up or if there is one sticking out of my nose. It hurts too much to pluck them just to pluck them.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't have to yet thankfully.


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

Tweezing nose hair isn't painful. I actually think it feels kind of nice. I guess its a nervous habit for me like nail biting.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

The thought of plucking nose hair makes me cringe OUCH. I use cuticle scissors on mine.

My best friend......I tell ya, she should use hedge trimmers! How do you tell someone that though;-)


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Bon said:


> The thought of plucking nose hair makes me cringe OUCH. I use cuticle scissors on mine.
> 
> My best friend......I tell ya, she should use hedge trimmers! How do you tell someone that though;-)


 :wtf I don't have any nose hair, cause I'm a girly girl :kma


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

If I pluck a hair from my right nostril, my right eye will turn red and tear up. Same with the left nostril. It also makes me want to sneeze for some strange reason. I just shave them with the shaver.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

nope. i cant even grow a full beard

heres a poll that someone did about this
viewtopic.php?f=60&t=82429


----------



## naturalsolution (Jul 4, 2009)

Don't pluck!!!!! it can lead to infections from the hair follicles that are damaged by this, and this area is what is called 'the triangle of death' (area from the bridge of the nose to the corner of the mouth) because here the infections drain into the brain and that can cause a clot in the cavernous sinus, that's not good!


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

I let them grow out and braid them. I have four beads on the left and six on the right. Are feathers too much?

Ok, I pluck too.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Nose hair braids?? Nice!! I trim mine along with out of control ear hairs.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I rip mine out daily. They protrude out of my nostrils and it's annoying.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Not usually, but when I get a big, thick one I usually pull it out. The little ones I usually leave alone.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

My boyfriend does and I laugh at him about it. No way I'm sticking those tweezers in my nose. No thanks.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

No, but I don't have externally visible nose hairs.

If I did, you can bet I'd be all over that.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I have black hair, so if I don't do anything, the longer ones tend to stand out, and I have to pluck them. I have a nose hair trimmer that does a nice job too, but I use it for the ones farther in.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah. It hurts but just for a second.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Mr. Frostman said:


> I actually think it feels kind of nice.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

i agree it does feel nice, kind of like the same feeling you get when you work out. no pain no gain.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't pluck nose hairs, but I pluck just about every other type of hair. It's like a control thing; like cutting, but less dangerous.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

No. Until reading this thread, I forgot there were hairs in my nose, lol.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a lone rebel nose hair that is freakishly long. I have been 'pruning' it but I think its time I pulled it out by its roots. Even though its going to trigger sneezing and probably runny nose it'll be well worth it not to see that ****er again for a long while.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah...I don't pluck mine haha. I would never do that. If they got long or whatever I'd just trim them with the trimming scissors we have.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide Yes - I should use a trimmer, though. It is not cool to see hair hanging out of my nose. :lol


----------

